# utilisation de Tar



## yamsur (1 Mars 2008)

Salut a tous
j'ai une archive .tar que je n'arrive pas a ouvrir. Je peux lister son contenue :
imac-g5-de-maxv:/aMule arn$ tar -tvf  Drive_Genius_1.5.2_BootCD_Mac_OSX.dmg.tar
drwxrwxr-x nik/nik           0 2006-10-26 08:21:37 .aMule/
-rw-rw-r-- nik/nik        3235 2006-10-26 08:21:37 .aMule/amule.conf
-rw-r----- nik/nik        1604 2006-10-26 08:13:44 .aMule/nodes.dat
-rw-r----- nik/nik           5 2006-10-26 08:11:28 .aMule/emfriends.met
par contre : imac-g5-de-maxv:/aMule arn$ tar -xf Drive_Genius_1.5.2_BootCD_Mac_OSX.dmg.tar 
imac-g5-de-maxv:/aMule arn$ 

le mac travail puis rien, retour a l'invite. je pense qu'il n'arrive pas à créer le dossier .aMule/
car les . en début de dossier sont réservé au système.
comme faire pour déarchiver sans recréer l'arborescence ?

Nono


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Mars 2008)

yamsur a dit:


> Salut a tous
> j'ai une archive .tar que je n'arrive pas a ouvrir. Je peux lister son contenue :
> imac-g5-de-maxv:/aMule arn$ tar -tvf  Drive_Genius_1.5.2_BootCD_Mac_OSX.dmg.tar
> drwxrwxr-x nik/nik           0 2006-10-26 08:21:37 .aMule/
> ...


`

tu as vérifié avec la commande ls -a qu'il ne créé vraiment pas le dossier .amule?
A+


----------



## yamsur (1 Mars 2008)

a oui il la créer.
a fait je me posais aussi la question mais je ne voyais pas la capacité du disque changer.
imac-g5-de-maxv:/aMule arn$ ls -a
.
..
.DS_Store
.aMule
.aMule 2
.aMule 3
.aMule-1
.aMule-2
.aMule-3
Drive_Genius_1.5.2_BootCD_Mac_OSX.dmg.tar
Drive_Genius_1.5.2_BootCD_Mac_OSX.dmg.tar.tar.gz
imac-g5-de-maxv:/aMule arn$ cd .aMule
imac-g5-de-maxv:/aMule/.aMule arn$ ls
Incoming                ipfilter_static.dat     nodes.dat
Temp                    key_index.dat           preferences.dat
amule.conf              known.met               preferencesKad.dat
clients.met             known2.met              server.met
clients.met.BAK         lastversion             server_met.old
cryptkey.dat            load_index.dat          shareddir.dat
emfriends.met           logfile                 src_index.dat
ipfilter.dat            muleLock
Et bien merci, cela fait du bien de se remettre a unix, il y avais longtemps 
Nono


----------

